# -Wheat Pasting.



## mandapocalypse (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh, fuck yes.


Anyone else like to have fun with this?
What's your method/message?


_Since this is the "How to" section, here's a good article on wheat pasting, how to make it, etc._
Stinkbot's Column for PE #58 Pt II


----------



## mandapocalypse (Aug 26, 2010)

Today I made a batch of wheat paste...
Put it in a Siracha bottle, and the rest in an old soap bottle.

Also spray painted/painted/made art a ton of different sized political propaganda....
tonight's gunna' be fun.


----------



## krystlemeth (Mar 29, 2011)

perfected recipe for some real sticky shit 
1 cup of wheat flour
1/2 cup of rice flour
3 teaspoons of cornstarch
2 cups of water
*touch of acrylic(to strengthen bond)

simply combine wheat flour, rice flour, and water in a pot on low heat. the mixture should be rather watery. stir the mixture constantly with a wire whisk until the paste begins to thicken just a wee bit. this make take about..ten minutes. take off the heat when you start to feel it thickening. in a jar, with a lid, combine 3 teaspoons of cornstarch with half a cup of water. tighten the lid and shake! the mixture until there are no lumps of cornstarch visible..add the cornstarch mixture to the flour mixture and stir four another..two minutes. fucking stir!!


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 14, 2011)

What is Wheat Pasting?
Original link by OP is now 404d


----------



## Nile (Oct 15, 2011)

It's a DIY way to put up posters and the like. You smear/spray it on a wall to stick things.


----------



## Earth (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't remember how we made it except we had it in a 5 gal pail and were walking around n.y.c.'s soho / east village area around mid November, 1983 putting up flyers for a performance at No-Se-No (42 Rivington St) for a performance art project called Third Uncle. Believe it was on Crosby st the voice came from above stating POST NO BILLS as boiling hot water rained down upon us - and I'm not talking piss either - I'm talking boiling hot water!!!!

Now, I can't remember if this actually happened of not - as those were back in my jive wine days - but I do remember remembering a reply back from one of us stating IT'S A TOM, NOT A BILL!!!


----------

